# Other Pets > Dogs >  Share your Doggos!

## ladywhipple02

Yes I have a cat, but I have three doggos! Which might be why the cat acts like a dog...... 

Aries is a full blooded GSD around five years of age and recently took over as the dominant pack member:




Letty is the old lady of the pack. She is a Rott/Shepherd/husky mix we adopted about six years ago and she is most likely around ten years old or so. She was dominant until we brought in the malamute pup. Puppy tested her and now Letty is feeling her years  :Sad:  but shes still my sweet lady and as you can tell, Aries still very much respects and protects her from puppy roughness:




This is Juneau, the newest pack member. She is a full blooded malamute, seven months old and a bucketful of energy! Shes strong willed and smart as a whip. I imagine she will someday be dominant, as she is ALWAYS testing both Aries and Letty... but so far Aries is holding his own:




They drive me nuts with mud and chewing and barking and o.m.g. The SHEDDING! But I love my pack, my furry babies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),C.Marie (05-18-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),_Kira_ (01-16-2019),_MissterDog_ (02-22-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-22-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Letty just looks like the Alsatian I had growing up, that followed me everywhere so nice and so are your other pets thanks for sharing these pics, 
my mum and dad had so many animals when I was growing up and I think thats kinda put me off 17 dogs at one time Alsatian and a couple of rottys , and most farm animals, even tho I have snakes now thats it , but she did let me have a grey rat snake for my 13th birthday which I had for 17yrs so Im grateful for that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),_ladywhipple02_ (02-22-2018)

----------


## Potatoren

In the family, we have 5? 
Theres gunner, a shelter rescue, burnese mountain cross. 
Then Katana, a turkish kangal
Kahn, a turkish kangal x great pyranese
Pixie, a blue merle medium hair chihuahua
And my personal, Dede aka Princess DeDe, aka spoiled rotten brat. She is my world, first and foremost, is the dog i spoil, she has many beds, an automatic waterfall fresh waterer, multiple food bowls. Shes my baby and is a 6.5 pound miniature pinscher. 

Gunner, Kahn, and Katana are outside dogs. Pixie is 50% outside, 50% inside, Dede is 100% inside. Small dogs come in and go out only when supervised once dusk comes around due to coyotes, hawks, owls, etc that might be hungry. 

Note: all pics are of dede due to lack of pics on phone of anyone else 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),C.Marie (05-18-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),_ladywhipple02_ (02-22-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

I have a hard time calling her a dog because she's more like a part of my soul...but here's my 6 year old dober-girl, Remy. 







Camped out in front of the heater in her sweater... she's a fair-weather dog for sure. 


Mama's grrrrrl. ❤️

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),C.Marie (05-18-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),_Jus1More_ (02-10-2019),_ladywhipple02_ (02-22-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-23-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (02-22-2018)

----------


## ladywhipple02

I wanted a doberman for our third, but lost out to my husband who has always wanted a malamute (because I picked Aries, the GDS).

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Fighting and sun bathing, their 2 favorite things, how did I end up with 2 small dogs I have no idea, I was raised and always had big dogs (Beauceron a French guard/herding breed)

Never even like small dogs until those two.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),C.Marie (05-18-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),_Jus1More_ (02-10-2019)

----------


## hilabeans

> I wanted a doberman for our third, but lost out to my husband who has always wanted a malamute (because I picked Aries, the GDS).


Well, you still have awesome breeds...but the hair  :Surprised: .  While dobes still shed, they look like little eyelashes compared with the complete dogs-worth of tufts left behind by the double coated breeds.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018)

----------


## ladywhipple02

> Well, you still have awesome breeds...but the hair .  While dobes still shed, they look like little eyelashes compared with the complete dogs-worth of tufts left behind by the double coated breeds.


I have three different types of brushes, two vacuums, and a groomer on call lol 

I have tumbleweeds of hair if I don't vacuum daily.

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Cain and Isis 

Note: Isis the goddess not the terrorists 

 Cain thinks he's in trouble and Isis refused to look at the camera

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),C.Marie (05-18-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-22-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

We adopted this beautiful creature for 17 days whilst we stayed in Lindos , Rhodes .. it was one of the towns stray dogs and it just latched onto our family ( well me if I'm totally honest ) ... it stayed with us all day on the beach , followed us to the apartment then cried outside the door .. bizarrely enough on that first evening we had a flash storm so we let it in and it lived with us for the duration ...

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),C.Marie (05-18-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-22-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

These are our OWN doggies  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),C.Marie (05-18-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-22-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),_Jus1More_ (02-10-2019)

----------


## SDA

My rescue Blue the Bluetick Coonhound! He just got adopted last Friday and has been taking over the house. He was abandoned or ran away and was found on a porch and surrendered to animal control. One of our friends who transports rescues told us about it and we ran right over and adopted him as soon as he was available.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),C.Marie (05-18-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-22-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019)

----------


## NPE76

This is my Penny. Found her in a forest preserve as a puppy and I sure lucked out. I believe she was ditched there, she was really skinny and had an infected wound on her face. Looked like a bite. Someone did take the time to give her ears a crappy crop job before they ditched her though :Sad:  
Sweetest dog I have ever had. 

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),C.Marie (05-18-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-22-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),_Jus1More_ (02-10-2019)

----------


## Ax01

awwww i want a dog. those are some good dogs u guys have.




> Camped out in front of the heater in her sweater... she's a fair-weather dog for sure. 
> 
> 
> Mama's grrrrrl. ❤️


she's majestic! i would wear that sweater LOl. my friend had a big, sweet, ol' Doberman and a Corgi.

----------

_hilabeans_ (02-22-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> she's majestic! i would wear that sweater LOl. my friend had a big, sweet, ol' Doberman and a Corgi.


Thanks!  She lives in her sweaters during the winters, she gets chilled easily.  I had to be talked into the breed by my hubby, I was never that drawn to them.  But now I'm almost mad at him for bringing this dog into my life because I love her so much.  They are phenomenal dogs.  Funny enough, I always said if I got another it would be a corgi!

----------


## CALM Pythons

My Pack: Bella, Diamond & Crush



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),C.Marie (05-18-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-22-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-19-2019),_Jus1More_ (02-10-2019)

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

> My Pack: Bella, Diamond & Crush
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel sorry for anyone that tries to break in to your house! I'd rather get shot

----------

_BluuWolf_ (02-22-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-22-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> I feel sorry for anyone that tries to break in to your house! I'd rather get shot


Yep .... They may get in but it doesn't look as though they'd get out .... in one piece 

Bet they're softies though...

I worked  in an animal sanctuary 25 yeas ago ... there were three sections , dogs , cats and general livestock ....mainly horses , some cows , pigs etcetec ..

After I'd proved myself I got to chose a section to run and I chose the dogs ... I went in with preconceived ideas as most people do and to my amazement the three softest dogs by a mile were a big Doberman , an adult yellow Alsatian and a huge female Rotweiller  !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_BluuWolf_ (02-22-2018),*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-22-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-23-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019)

----------


## BluuWolf

Heres my guy, hes my life! His name is Summer, hes an Red Australian Cattle Dog or Red Heeler and German Shepherd mix. Hes a huge goofball I love him to bits.



Last one is him as a baby lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),C.Marie (05-18-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-23-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-23-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),_Jus1More_ (02-10-2019),_ladywhipple02_ (02-23-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-23-2018),Zincubus (02-23-2018)

----------


## Aerries

My two trouble makers, Zeus the Frenchie and Ari the beast Lab (shes 125 lbs!) naturally she thinks shes 30 lbs like Zeus and wants up on my lap  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),C.Marie (05-18-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-23-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019)

----------


## Stormy

Carmie our big red dobe 



Sasha our Cairn terrier and Dixie our Westie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),C.Marie (05-18-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-23-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-04-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),_Jus1More_ (02-10-2019)

----------


## ladywhipple02

Ya'll and your Dobie's are KILLING me! I cannot get a fourth dog, I cannot get a fourth dog, I cannot get a fourth dog.....




At least til the puppy is fully trained  :Very Happy:  :Rolleyes2:

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-23-2018)

----------


## Prognathodon

Pippin, who I belong to.


The beagles - Tommy, the tri-color, claims my husband; and Gimli/Gimi, the red and white, has my son as his favorite.


Gimi actually brought a rabbit to me when I called! (IMO theres no point in trying to stop the beagles from hunting rabbits).


All three boys being lazy on their bed. My husband is a truck driver, so the dogs use the bed more than he does. . Our son is also a truck driver, so all three dogs are Mammas boys unless their person is home (Im currently getting Tommy snuggles).

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),C.Marie (05-18-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-23-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019)

----------


## Stormy

> Ya'll and your Dobie's are KILLING me! I cannot get a fourth dog, I cannot get a fourth dog, I cannot get a fourth dog.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least til the puppy is fully trained


We babysit my parents' Westie once in awhile; gets crazy with 4 dogs in the house :Long tongue:

----------


## dakski

Here are pictures of the 5 doggies!

The first is me and the dogs, the second, just dogs. Yes, the little boys wear diapers; they like to mark!

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),C.Marie (05-18-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-23-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-04-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),_Jus1More_ (02-10-2019)

----------


## Prognathodon

Happy Sundog!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-04-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> These are our OWN doggies 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

C.Marie (05-18-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),_Jus1More_ (02-10-2019),_Prognathodon_ (03-07-2018),_Starscream_ (03-07-2018)

----------


## Ax01

i saw these good dogs last night when i popped by the pet shop. i think she drove her human to the shop. she was waiting and had baby boy in the backseat.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),_ladywhipple02_ (05-18-2018)

----------


## Jordanpg

This is my French bulldog Lola, she either sleeps in weird places or cant figure out why she cant get up the stairs but we can.

she was a rescue from a puppy mill where she was bred for 6 years, when we got her she was almost 40 pounds, her stomach reached the floor and she couldn't go up or down stairs. :Sad: 

She is now 24 pounds and acts like a puppy. :Smile:  :Very Happy: 

She will be 11 this October.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),_Jus1More_ (02-10-2019)

----------


## AnnieHeart

Is the smaller dog a wippet?

- - - Updated - - -




> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Is the smaller dog a wippet?

----------


## dakski

I didn't know where else to put this, but it made me LOL!

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-19-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),_Jus1More_ (02-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## Prognathodon

Poor Gimi got so cold he was shivering. So hes in my lap, wrapped up in a cotton throw and my flannel sweater. He has a thin silky coat and very little fat.


Tommy Trouble is just as lean, but has a rougher, warmer coat:


And Pippin has his fluffy toasty husky coat.  :Smile: 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## gdawgs56

New here! Glad i found this thread!! Heres my 11 month old working line German Shepherd, Barrett.  :Smile: 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (04-05-2019),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),_Jus1More_ (02-10-2019),_Kira_ (01-16-2019),_ladywhipple02_ (01-16-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

[QUOTE=Zincubus;235140]

Italian Greyhound 
He's 12 yrs old next time  :Smile: 

Thankfully they're supposedly one of the longest living breeds .. 18 yrs + .. 22 is not unheard of , apparently.

He's never had a days illness in his life and is as lively as when we first got him at 13 weeks ..

Strange dogs as they graize on their food rather than scoffing it all like most dogs .


He's an Italian Greyhound as seen on all those great old fashioned paintings you see at Art galleries.

They're the original lap dog ... like a small , skinny whippet .

Supposedly the original Greyhounds and they've bred them bigger over the centuries to Whippets and the Greyhounds as we now know them ..

This is what I've read about them over the years ..

I describe him as looking like a Jack Russell on stilts .

They come from small litters of two or three ..

Oddities 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Kira

Charlie (with the ball), Cappuccino, and Milo!

----------

_ladywhipple02_ (01-16-2019)

----------


## ladywhipple02

> New here! Glad i found this thread!! Heres my 11 month old working line German Shepherd, Barrett. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh my goodness I'm a sucker for German Shepherds (mine is my baby and he knows it). Barrett is beautiful!

----------


## Jellybeans

My 2 big babies.
Bindi (PB) & Perry (Great Dane mix)

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## gdawgs56

> Oh my goodness I'm a sucker for German Shepherds (mine is my baby and he knows it). Barrett is beautiful!


Thanks!! Hes definitely a tiny puppy in a big dogs body haha! Such a personality and soooo loving.  :Smile:

----------


## Avsha531

Nala (my pit mix) and Lady ( my girlfriends Maltese/Shih Tzu)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-03-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

here are our 2 doggers...Lily the white setter mix and Corbin Dallas our amstaff. they are getting up there in age and as you can see are total couch potatoes.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-03-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

I haven't got a dog this is my mums, cassie my grandkids adore her and she's as soft as a brush

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-30-2019),_Dianne_ (05-20-2019),_SilentHill_ (05-19-2019)

----------


## Medoc

Sharing my chocolate lab  :Smile:  He wil be 3 years old in August and is called Moelleux (it's the French name for a chocolate lava cake). He loves long walks and taking a swim as you can see!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-H870DS met Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-30-2019),_Dianne_ (05-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-18-2019)

----------


## Aerries

Ari dog! Shes so goofy, shell be 9 this August. And shes 108lbs lost almost 30lbs but shes just huge lol.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-30-2019),_Dianne_ (05-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-19-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Mum's just had a new retriever puppy
With my oldest granddaughter harriet

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-19-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-30-2019),_Dianne_ (05-20-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Our new Amstaff girl Dior has only been with us for  theee weeks as of today but we already love her to pieces.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-30-2019),_Dianne_ (05-20-2019),_ladywhipple02_ (05-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-20-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-30-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-29-2019)

----------


## Aerries

Zeus was not thrilled about his hat for vacation in Clearwater beach. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-29-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-30-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-29-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> Zeus was not thrilled about his hat for vacation in Clearwater beach. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or the T-shirt  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-30-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-29-2019)

----------


## ladywhipple02

Couple new pics!

Juneau with her backpack on... because this one needs a job:



My couch buddy and shadow:



Then a couple of them all:



MERICA!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-29-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-30-2019)

----------


## SilentHill

not my dog but she was my best bud at repticon all weekend.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-29-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-30-2019)

----------


## Avsha531

Nala had a spa day today

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-30-2019),_ladywhipple02_ (05-30-2019)

----------

